# can you use pond dechlorinator in aquariums?



## moonstruck

please forgive me if this is a stupid question, but i'm presuming the water treatment for ponds that you add to tap water to neutralise chlorine, chloramines and heavy metals is exactly the same as the water treatment you add to tap water before putting it in your aquarium, just in stronger solutions? (and works out lots cheaper)
Is it safe to use, or are there actually differences that are bad for aquarium fish?


----------



## madguppy

there is no differenc pond dechlorinator is the same as aquarium dechlorinator


----------



## moonstruck

thank you oh so much :notworthy:


----------



## pigglywiggly

cheaper by miles too, dont know why more poeple dont use it instead


----------



## torch74

I've used it also because it's alot cheaper. Just check out the dosage just in case it's stronger than the aquarium stuff


----------



## hippyhaplos

Seachem prime is what I use- works out cheaper than most pond dechlorinators, and a bottle lasts an absolute age


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

I use this

WATERLIFE HALOEX 500ml WATER CONDITIONER DECLORINATOR on eBay (end time 20-Mar-11 17:11:12 GMT)

500ml treats up to 22,500 litres, for £13.40 delivered


----------



## Stary eyed

AnythingWithAShell said:


> I use this
> 
> WATERLIFE HALOEX 500ml WATER CONDITIONER DECLORINATOR on eBay (end time 20-Mar-11 17:11:12 GMT)
> 
> 500ml treats up to 22,500 litres, for £13.40 delivered



Good treatment is Haloex, my OH uses it on Malawi tanks with no bother.

I use any good pond treatment, at the right doses it works out next to nothing to treat a fish tank. :2thumb:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Stary eyed said:


> Good treatment is Haloex, my OH uses it on Malawi tanks with no bother.
> 
> I use any good pond treatment, at the right doses it works out next to nothing to treat a fish tank. :2thumb:


I bought it when I was getting my indoor turtle pond up and running, cos it was the best value I could find! I have over 2000L of 'creature' water here, I need cheap water treament


----------



## Graylord

Waterlife products have always been good value their broad range pH test kit used to have four times as much reagent as other brands and often cheaper too.

I think it stems from the original owner Graham Cox being a Yorkshireman he liked to make money but appreciated that people expected good value for money too .


----------



## spottymint

Waterlife products are good, their retail centre is pants !


----------

